# Small gremlin tricycle



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 14, 2015)

Picked this up today small version needs front tire otherwise complete


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 14, 2015)

From what I can see of the head decal and seat design, it appears to be a Garton tricycle.

Dave


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 14, 2015)

Headbadge is streamliner


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 15, 2015)

Yep, that's a Garton model. They made the Streamliner series for several years. Yours has the older style Streamliner decal. There also might be a letter "G" stamped in the back of the seat.

Dave


----------

